
The super-fast world of droplet dynamics - dnetesn
https://phys.org/news/2020-02-camera-action-super-fast-world-droplet.html
======
jcims
In a related way, high speed video is indispensable for development of
microfluidics as well.

E.g.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lnVB9MauOrU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lnVB9MauOrU)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=atqSHClrfz4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=atqSHClrfz4)

